# Chicks have shipped!! Should be here Wednesday!



## MiniPoo

Thanks for starting a thread and posting pictures. If your dogs are tiny toys, won't the chickens be bigger than them? Do you let your chickens run free? How do the dogs react to the chickens? Forgive me if you have already talked about this in another thread.


----------



## DreamAgility

Oh, your getting a polish hen! I cant wait to see!
We raised boilers this spring and we had such bad luck with them. We started out with 15 and by the end 6 chicks "just died", 4 had heart failure, and 1 caught cocideosis badly enough and we had to put an end to him.We only got to butcher 6 or so. And they were the sweetest things too! I hope you have better luck than we dd.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

MiniPoo said:


> Thanks for starting a thread and posting pictures. If your dogs are tiny toys, won't the chickens be bigger than them? Do you let your chickens run free? How do the dogs react to the chickens? Forgive me if you have already talked about this in another thread.



I'm glad I can share my chick rearing experiences with everyone. Yes most of my chickens are bigger than or as big as my dogs. They get a long just fine as long as no one is bothering each other. The chickens used to run free but they would poop all over everything and it got to be real gross so we had a chain link fence installed around their "coop" (an old greenhouse that we turned into their coop). The dogs used to be very scared of the chickens and are still wary of the older girls, but I have been teaching them (mostly Killa) to heard them so they are more confident around the chickens. They still know which hens to watch out for because those hens don't mess around they get straight to pecking if you piss em off. Also they refuse to pee outside if the chickens are out, because for some reason the chickens just love their pee. They all flock over to whoever is peeing and peck it. They don't peck the dogs just the ground but seeing that many birds lager than you running towards you is pretty terrifying I would guess ☺. It is quite a funny sight to watch though. 

Here is a video of how the dogs interact with the chickens. 
http://youtu.be/nw7yKHnE510



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

DreamAgility said:


> Oh, your getting a polish hen! I cant wait to see!
> We raised boilers this spring and we had such bad luck with them. We started out with 15 and by the end 6 chicks "just died", 4 had heart failure, and 1 caught cocideosis badly enough and we had to put an end to him.We only got to butcher 6 or so. And they were the sweetest things too! I hope you have better luck than we dd.



Yes! I'm getting 4! I have been wanting one forever but like you with the broilers I have had bad luck with the Polish and Silkies. The last polish brood just died on me. I got one to survive until like 14 weeks old and went out to feed one day and she was dead ? I was so upset. So I am trying yet again and hopefully this time I will be more successful. They are the most darling little chicks too, they have like a little cone head and it makes them even cuter. I hope I have better luck with the broilers as well. Where did you get yours from, a hatchery or local? I am going to keep them on a strict diet to try and avoid heart failure as well as let them out to forage so they get enough exercise. I heard they are great foragers because they are always so hungry.


Couldn't find the picture of my Polish chicks but here is one of my Silkies with a baby I gave her. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

MEAL MAKER????? Hahahaha!........... Invite me over for chicken & dumplings!!!!!:eating:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Haha, lol. Yes they Meyer Meal Maker is really cool. They give you a free chick any breed or sex and when ever that chick grows up depending on what it is you donate that to a family in need. So say it is a hen you donate the eggs she lays or a male/meat chicken you donate the meat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for the video. I am also hoping that I can encourage proper herding from Peeves once the chickens are grown ups.

Thanks also for the picture of your brooder set up.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

lily cd re said:


> Thanks for the video. I am also hoping that I can encourage proper herding from Peeves once the chickens are grown ups.
> 
> Thanks also for the picture of your brooder set up.



Yes, lol I have no clue if I am teaching proper herding but what ever I'm doing it is working for what I need . Plus Killa has loads of fun doing it . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo

The video is a hoot! Your dogs treed the chickens! Killa does seem to be the main chaser but your black poodle (sorry, don't know her name) took up the challenge there at the end of the video.

Can't believe you added the music. You guys certainly know how to have fun.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

MiniPoo said:


> The video is a hoot! Your dogs treed the chickens! Killa does seem to be the main chaser but your black poodle (sorry, don't know her name) took up the challenge there at the end of the video.
> 
> Can't believe you added the music. You guys certainly know how to have fun.



Haha, ya she was like (Branna) here lil sis I'll teach you how it's done! She's good at chasing but not all that great with the herding . Killa follows my commands and takes them in the direction I want her to take them. Occasionally she will fall out of place and just plan chase them like her big sis ?. I thought the music was perfect for this video, I guess it gives you an idea of my sense if humor lol . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Guess what arrived at the Post Office this am......Yes my chicks! They are absolutely darling and all are doing great except for two- a white polish and a broiler. The polish I think will pull through but the broiler I am not sure of. She just looks like a failure to thrive baby. Her yolk absorbed just fine and she is not pasted up so we will see what happens in the next 24-48 hours. I am doing all I can for her  but sometime they just don't make it. 

I got some pretty exciting colored Polish hens and 1-2 adorable surprises that I have no clue what they are. Pretty sure I have two golden laced polish and one white crested blue polish which is exactly what I wanted! The white polish that isn't doing well I'm not quite sure of her color seen as polish don't come in just white.

Getting settled in the brooder after a beck dipped in the water to show then how to drink 
.








One of my surprise breeds. Any ideas? 









White crested blue polish







When grown up they look like this







Golden laced polish







When grown up they look like this








More fun pics 









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

How exciting! I checked in just now solely for the purpose of seeing if they had arrived today. I hope your two little iffy babies make it ok. You are very experienced and I am sure you will do absolutely all that can be done to pull them through.

The pictures are adding to my anticipation! Mine should be here in about two and a half weeks or so.


----------



## lily cd re

How are the babies today?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

lily cd re said:


> How are the babies today?



Chicks are doing great! Little polish chick and broiler chick look like they are gonna make it. They are doing much better. And I figured what color the polish chick is, she is a buff laced. 








I'm trying to get a video up of them but YouTube is being a butthead with my iMovie ?. I think I can get pics of them from the video though. 
The two sickies  








The sick broiler on the left feeling much better















Polish chick feeling much better but not cooperating for pictures 







Killa saying high to all the babies







In pretty sure the surprise chick is an Easter Egger 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

I am so glad that the two little sickies are doing so much better today! You are a great nurse.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Very cute little ones!


----------



## MiniPoo

Why are some chicks called broilers? Does that mean they are for meat and not eggs? Seems like they should still have a name, don't you think?

Chicks are lovely and the pictures of grown up version are beautiful. 

Do all the chicks go peep, peep, peep? Do you keep a rooster?


----------



## MiniPoo

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Haha, ya she was like (Branna) here lil sis I'll teach you how it's done! She's good at chasing but not all that great with the herding . Killa follows my commands and takes them in the direction I want her to take them. Occasionally she will fall out of place and just plan chase them like her big sis ?. I thought the music was perfect for this video, I guess it gives you an idea of my sense if humor lol .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You don't call yourself poodlecrazy for nothing!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

MiniPoo said:


> Why are some chicks called broilers? Does that mean they are for meat and not eggs? Seems like they should still have a name, don't you think?
> 
> Chicks are lovely and the pictures of grown up version are beautiful.
> 
> Do all the chicks go peep, peep, peep? Do you keep a rooster?



They are called broilers because that's the breed they are and yes those are the ones that will be butchered at 8-10 weeks old (circle of life  ). I will give the layers names and I suppose I could give the broilers names I'll just have to get leg bands for them so I can tell them apart ?. Any name suggestions? I need 15 . Oh and no the broilers can not lay eggs. they are specially bred to have huge breasts and reach 5-6 lbs by 8 weeks of age and then be butchered. Breeding them this way causes them to have many health issues and they rarely ever reach sexual maturity. by 8 weeks old they have issues walking and after that many end up dying due to heart failure. Heart failure is another reason why once they hit 2 weeks old they have to go on a very strict diet, to be sure they eat enough to produce a good carcass but not so much they eat themselves to death (which they will do). 

Yes all chicks go peep peep peep. It is not until they are older that they start clucking. I have two 4 month old Easter Eggers in the coop with the big hens and they still peep! But my hens that are 6 months old cluck.
Unfortunately I can not have a rooster. I wish I could though. They may be a nuisance with the crowing but they are great for protecting your flock and helping find food (foraging) for their girls. If one if these babies turns out to be a rooster (other than the broilers ) I will try to keep him because My Pet Chicken just came up with a no crow collar for rooster! It's completely humane it just keeps the rooster from expelling the air he stores in his crop for the crow sound. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo

If broilers cannot lay eggs, how do you get broiler chicks? Did the chicken really come before the egg? Or are these test tube chickens?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WOW! A 'no crow' collar! Now that is an excellent idea!! I loved breeding my parrots so I guess breeding chickens can be just as much fun with all the variety out there!!! Hope the collar works!!!!! (Let us know!)



P.S. Looked at her website and it appears to work........also they look really easy to make yourself! I'd buy one and then make any more I'd need for sure..............you sew, make them! I saw that she uses nylon laundry bag type material and velcro. I bet one laundry bag (99 Cent Store) would make ya lots of em!!!!!Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

MiniPoo said:


> If broilers cannot lay eggs, how do you get broiler chicks? Did the chicken really come before the egg? Or are these test tube chickens?



That is a great question! The broiler is created by selective breeding of a White Cornish and a White Plymouth Rock. The birds you get from the grocery store and these babies that I have are most likely third generation birds. The great grand parents are the White Cornish bred to the White Plymouth Rock. The chicks they produce become the grandparents and when they become fertile are crossed bred with a different genetic line that has specific genetic traits needed to produce the Parents generation. From there the same happens with the parents that happened with the grandparents. Raised to age of fertility and then cross bred with yet another different genetic line with specific traits to produce the Cornish Cross/Broiler chick. Hopefully that answered the question in the least complicated way possible ?. That would be quite interesting if they had test tube chickens though, wouldn't it . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

MollyMuiMa said:


> WOW! A 'no crow' collar! Now that is an excellent idea!! I loved breeding my parrots so I guess breeding chickens can be just as much fun with all the variety out there!!! Hope the collar works!!!!! (Let us know!)
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Looked at her website and it appears to work........also they look really easy to make yourself! I'd buy one and then make any more I'd need for sure..............you sew, make them! I saw that she uses nylon laundry bag type material and velcro. I bet one laundry bag (99 Cent Store) would make ya lots of em!!!!!Hahahaha!!!!



Haha, I'll have to look at it in more detail. If I do end up being able to make one (I'm not to confident in either my sewing skills or my ancient sewing machine) I will test it out on my fathers rooster and let you know how it works . It's seems like a simple enough idea! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Finally!! The video of the chicks uploaded. Enjoy . 

http://youtu.be/ElO7hYgBDqM



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

As for an update on the chicks. Everyone is doing very good. I had a pasted up (when poo gets stuck to the cloaca [butt hole] and covers it causing all the rest if the poo to back up inside the chick) scare with the surprise EE chick. I got her cleaned up and gave her some of the special supplement I got. She was looking pretty sick but started walking around so hopefully she will be ok. Pasting up can kill a chick very quickly if not caught soon. After that scare I checked everyone's bums to make sure they were ok, only one other was on the risky side. To prevent it I usually just trim their fluff around the entire area. The broilers are acting like broilers. Eating when ever they can and laying down a lot. They are very courageous little things, and ways run up to my hand and start pecking my nail polish ☺. I guess it looks yummy. Both the sickly chicks are much better and I can't even tell they were sick now. In looking forward to this weekend so I can spend some quality time with them. I hope to get them to trust me and eat out if my hand but we will see what happens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparkyjoe

My nephew is in 4H and had some pullets entered in competition at at local county fair. I made it up last night to see his girls, and finally got to see the "franken-chickens" as my sister has named the broilers. 

They were CRAZY looking! Huge breasts, huge legs, and a head. Most of them were just lying there, not moving much. When they did walk around it looked almost painful! Poor things. 

I'm not sure how old these birds were, but they were HUGE compared to the laying breeds. 

I felt sorry for them!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Yes by the time of butcher age you really do feel sorry for them and just want to end their suffering. I think it will be cool to watch how they develop compared to their layer companions. They are already starting to look different and act different. 

This is a good picture to show how quicker a broiler matures compared to a regular chick. They are both the same age! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks so much for the updates and the link to your video. They are so cute! It seems amazing the the broilers already seem obviously bigger than the layers. I hope you will do more videos. I've raised house birds before and also done field research on nesting terns so I am familiar with handling little ones. It was interesting to see how they are already very at ease with your handling.


----------



## BorderKelpie

I just found this thread and OMG! I giggles all through the video of the girls playing with the chickens!

Killa is absolutely precious! I could just squeeze the stuffing out of her! What a great little dog she is! Spunky and brave and just the cutest little lady ever!
(The others are adorable, too, but there's a special spark in Killa, isn't there?)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

lily cd re said:


> Thanks so much for the updates and the link to your video. They are so cute! It seems amazing the the broilers already seem obviously bigger than the layers. I hope you will do more videos. I've raised house birds before and also done field research on nesting terns so I am familiar with handling little ones. It was interesting to see how they are already very at ease with your handling.



I don't know why this posted before I typed anything, lol. 

I will try and keep the videos coming. If only YouTube was a little bit more friendly with iMovie ?. Lol. I really can't believe the difference between the layers and the broilers, it is so amazing what selective breeding can do. And also shows the not so great things that it can do. The don't mind the handling right now but I want to get them to the point where they enjoy it . 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

BorderKelpie said:


> I just found this thread and OMG! I giggles all through the video of the girls playing with the chickens!
> 
> 
> 
> Killa is absolutely precious! I could just squeeze the stuffing out of her! What a great little dog she is! Spunky and brave and just the cutest little lady ever!
> 
> (The others are adorable, too, but there's a special spark in Killa, isn't there?)



I'm glad you enjoyed the video ?. Killa really is something special. I don't know what it is, but you're right there is a special little spark in her ?. I think she is cute too, some people I know say she looks like a furry rat, but she is my cute little furry rat ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

They looked pretty accepting of being picked up already from my perspective.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I have bad news . I'm loosing the little surprise chick that got pasted up. After all my efforts of nursing her she is just not thriving. I'm pretty sure the toxicity has reached her heart now and she is dying. I'm trying to make it as comfortable as possible and petting her while she tries to breath. I don't think it is going to be a quick death and am wondering if I should help her along ?. Poor little thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

And of course my favorite one is dying ?.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Oh she does look to be in bad shape. I might help her along as long as you know you can be quick and painless about it. I have had little things die in my hand. If you can give comfort then it feels freeing to feel the end, but if they are just suffering it is very hard. 

I've never talked about him here until now, but I had an eclectus parrot many years ago. He was my second hand raised parrot, the other being a ring necked parakeet (who also died young). He died quite young (only just over a year old) of macaw wasting disease. It was very hard to watch him disappear bit by bit, but it was somehow wonderful to have him lying on my chest up high near my face when I felt his heart and breathing stop (of course now I have tears in my eyes thinking about it). I felt he was free to fly again.

The eclectus' name was Oliver. After him I was too upset to get another bird for a long time so I got a black persian kitten and named her Olivia. She lived to be 15 years old and was a lovely and laconic girl. Lily is named for her memory (lovely she is, laconic not so much!.


----------



## Indiana

We had a little cockatiel that died at a year old too, we all felt terrible. Our other cockatiel lived a LONG time (is still alive), but sometimes they are surprisingly delicate for who knows what reason. It's so sad to lose them, but keep the thought in mind that they had the best possible life with you. Lily I would love to have a black Persian...my daughter has an Abyssinian and I don't mind saying, they're the worst breed ever! It's our third, and I never would have gotten another one if my daughter hadn't loved the breed. so mean! so territorial!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I did help him along. I took him to work and injected some fatal plus into his tiny little heart and he went quickly and peacefully. It really is better when they don't have to suffer through a painful death. I don't get the people that come in to my work and say they don't believe in euthanasia. oh and by the way she was a he so there goes my rooster . I'm upset even though he was a boy, he would have been a gorgeous little rooster. I wish I had caught the pasting up sooner maybe then I would have been able to save him. 

In memory of Surprise (I felt that was a good name for him) 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

So sorry to hear he is gone.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Well I lost another one! The little sick polish chick . She was as good as dead when she arrived here though. She had never absorbed her yolk sac properly most likely due to an infection. I don't know why or how she perked up for those few days. she suddenly died within a few hours because I was waking up all night checking on them. Upon necropsy her umbilical was nicely healed but her yolk sac was never absorbed into her digestive tract like it should have been. 

R.I.P. Little Polish . 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

That is a weird developmental thing isn't it. Too bad.


----------



## MiniPoo

Sorry to hear about the 2 chicks that didn't make it. I hope all the rest grow big and strong.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Well now that I am getting over the deaths of the two little ones how about another video! This is them chowin down on some yummy mealworms from my mealworm colony! 
http://youtu.be/J_td0yJHEH0



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah

How fun! We've had a mix of banties for the past 4 years for eggs, I've really enjoyed having them around. This past spring we got some d'Uccles that I've really enjoyed having around, they have great personalities. This week we have our first order of meat birds arriving. I've never ordered chicks in the mail before, so I hope they make it... we are getting 25. I'm vegetarian, but the meat birds will be for my boyfriend & the dogs... hope I can handle raising them & the whole process! I'll be very curious to see how quickly they grow compared to our banty chicks. Cute to watch yours though, I like your brooder set up!


----------



## hopetocurl

Sorry about the two little ones. I hope the rest thrive.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

brownlikewoah said:


> How fun! We've had a mix of banties for the past 4 years for eggs, I've really enjoyed having them around. This past spring we got some d'Uccles that I've really enjoyed having around, they have great personalities. This week we have our first order of meat birds arriving. I've never ordered chicks in the mail before, so I hope they make it... we are getting 25. I'm vegetarian, but the meat birds will be for my boyfriend & the dogs... hope I can handle raising them & the whole process! I'll be very curious to see how quickly they grow compared to our banty chicks. Cute to watch yours though, I like your brooder set up!



I just saw some d'Uccles ready to ship out today from Meyer! I was tempted but not $70 worth ?! How cool of you to be vegetarian but still get meat chickens for your BF and dogs. I have some vegans in my family and they are disgusted by meat and won't even be around when people eat it. Is your BF willing to process them if you can't? I plan on doing a couple each week starting at 8 weeks just so I don't overwhelm us. I have processed a few roosters and some older hens so I know I can do it. 25 is a lot though lol. I would definitely need help for that many! The growth on the broilers is crazy! Even at 6 days old I could tell the difference. They are so heavy! 

Here is a Delaware (a heavy breed) chick compared to a Broiler. Even the legs are double the size on the broiler chick!

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Not much to update on today. I have cleaned the brooder out twice since I got them! Which is a crazy amount for me. usually I can go 2 weeks with spot cleanings, but NO! These broilers poop A LOT! So with two full bedding changes already I can not wait to get these little ones outside! They got a nice big slice of watermelon today. After a few minuets if showing them it's not going to eat them a few learned how to eat it. Once one does they all do so I'm sure it will be gone when I go check on them again. The broilers are definitely way more lazy than the others. If they don't have food to hunt for they will just lay down. I've been trying to keep then busy by throwing some scratch in the hay. It lasts for a few mins and they go back and lay down. I think foraging time will be an important factor in keeping them in shape enough to ward of heart failure. To bad I don't have any plants or grass for them . They already have no fluff on their under bellies which seems typical for broilers (due to all the laying down) I just didn't think it would start this early! The laying hens are doing great and are so tiny compared to these guys. The little Delaware is probably the bravest of the layer bunch and hangs out with the broilers. It's cute watching her trying to keep up with them. The polish are still pretty skittish and won't approach my hand yet but we are working on that. I can't wait to see how pretty they are when they grow up! They will be a great addition to my flock. ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana

Oh so excited, Lily must've gotten her chicks today. Probably too busy to post. We're waiting!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I believe Lily's chicks are due to come the week of August 12, so she hasn't gotten hers quite yet. I can't wait to see them when she does though ?. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

How about another video! The Broilers are getting huge! They already have nice size breasts and they haven't even started grow feed! 

http://youtu.be/6-nd74t04iM

Yes the noise you hear in the background is a rooster! Somebody abandoned him at a notional park nearby and we decided to try and give him a home. I made a no crow collar for him yesterday and it seems to be working! So YAY! we might be able to have a rooster! Weird thing is he doesn't have any spurs. I've Never seen a rooster without spurs. Im wondering if they abandoned him because he was a bad fighter. He is super sweet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for that video update. They certainly have grown a lot! The broilers are treat hogs aren't they? How long do you keep them on chick feed before switching them to developer? I've read a couple of different things about this. My girlies should be here in a week!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I know I can't wait for you to her your girls! They are going to be so pretty! I think it depends on the brand of feed for when to switch. It should have the instructions on your bag for how long to feed chick start and when and how to switch to grower feed. With the broilers I am putting them all on grow feed at 2 weeks old (so this week). I am just going to transition my layers along with the broilers since it would be impossible to keep different foods separated. Also they are going on a time schedule I haven't decided if I want to do 12 hours on and 12 hours off or do 10 hours on and 14 hours off. I am going to do a bit more research on what time schedule is best. When I have just laying hens though I give them 24 hour access to feed. And yes the broilers are anything edible hogs! I'm worried about that when they go out with the rest of the flock. I don't want my hens to not get enough food ?.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Just checked the bag of chick feed and it doesn't say. I will get on the website to check for information there. Do you think it is important to use the same brand of feed and do you make a transition like for when you change food for dogs?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Just catching up on your 'chicken posts' and see that you made the 'no crow' collar....I knew you could!!! And it seems to work? Yay for that!!!! I think you are probably right about his missing spurs, since I think they remove them so they can attach the blades to their legs? Lucky guy that you got him and now he'll have his very own little harem! Hahaha!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

lily cd re said:


> Just checked the bag of chick feed and it doesn't say. I will get on the website to check for information there. Do you think it is important to use the same brand of feed and do you make a transition like for when you change food for dogs?



So sorry Lily, I just saw this question. I do not transition my chicks like people do with dogs. Idk if it is necessary to and I just don't do it (same with my Tpoos they just switch immediately no transitioning), or you don't have to transition. I have never had any ill effects from switching immediately. I actually just put them on grow feed and they seem perfectly fine. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just catching up on your 'chicken posts' and see that you made the 'no crow' collar....I knew you could!!! And it seems to work? Yay for that!!!! I think you are probably right about his missing spurs, since I think they remove them so they can attach the blades to their legs? Lucky guy that you got him and now he'll have his very own little harem! Hahaha!



Yes! I did make it. But in a much simpler version lol. I just got a 2 in wide band of industrial strength Velcro, measured it to his neck and put it on the same way MPC says to out on their no crow collar. I haven't heard one crow out of him since he got it on! It's so amazing! All these years I've wanted a rooster so bad and now I finally got one! Yay! And yes you are absolutely correct, they usually "surgically" amputate the spurs so they can attach blades on instead. I'm surprised his comb and wattles are all intact though. They usually cut those off as well because they are big bleeders. Either way he is a happy and lucky boy. He has been in heaven with all my hens around and I think my hens really enjoy him as well . 


I know it's a horrible picture but this is all I have of him at the moment. You can't even tell he has the collar on at this angle. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for the answer on that question about the feed. It will be weeks before I have to switch over so there was no real urgency to my question, just me being over concerned.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!! Your little man is going to be a beauty once he feathers out properly!




P.S. Also, my Grama(My Grand parents were Dairy farmers) always said fertilized eggs are more nutritious!!!!!!Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Thank you, he is a pretty bird. 

I was just thinking about fertilized eggs. We might end up with some weird mixed breed chicks because I have quite a few broody hens. I just hope we don't get an egg to eat that has a developing chick inside! Ick ?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

This is something you will appreciate since you now have a rooster. I was at obedience class with Lily this morning and one of the people there just didn't get that you don't need a rooster to get eggs. She was stuck on the idea that hens would lay eggs without copulating first.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

lily cd re said:


> This is something you will appreciate since you now have a rooster. I was at obedience class with Lily this morning and one of the people there just didn't get that you don't need a rooster to get eggs. She was stuck on the idea that hens would lay eggs without copulating first.



Haha that is so funny! When I got my very first chicken I brought her home and my Aunt (who was living with us at the time) insisted on the fact that we would never get eggs because we had no rooster. I kept having to explain to her that they don't need a rooster to lay eggs! She never excepted it and made up some explanation on how she would hear roosters around the neighborhood crow and that would get her to lay eggs (Yeah I know absolutely ridiculous). I can't believe how many people don't understand the concept though. It's the same with any animal. Human females don't require a male in order to have a menstrual cycle right?  lol. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

They are 24 days old now! And super huge! They are also going outside now. 
http://youtu.be/ODoNc_bZG4I


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Wow they are getting big! Thanks for the update.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Ikr! I'm kind of sad though. I think we might have to butcher one soon. She is not walking and when she does she limps really bad ?. I know leg problems are always an issue with this breed but is feel bad for her. I will wait to see if it heals itself and if not and she seems to be in pain I will butcher her ?. I guess it's going to happen sooner or later anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

You are a heartier soul than I am on that part! I doubt I could bring myself to do the butchering.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Awww thank you. I think you get used to it. The first few times it was hard but it got easier. Especially when they are suffering. My dad had a hen with a broken hip and they let her live with it for at least 6 months. I felt horrible for her and finally asked if I could put her out of her misery. He let me and I was so thankful. The poor thing, her muscle was being pierced by the sharp edge of the break. I would have euthanized her at work but they wanted the meat so I couldn't . I think he learned his lesson after I showed him what she was living with and he will never let it happen again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Haha that is so funny! When I got my very first chicken I brought her home and my Aunt (who was living with us at the time) insisted on the fact that we would never get eggs because we had no rooster. I kept having to explain to her that they don't need a rooster to lay eggs! She never excepted it and made up some explanation on how she would hear roosters around the neighborhood crow and that would get her to lay eggs (Yeah I know absolutely ridiculous). I can't believe how many people don't understand the concept though. It's the same with any animal. *Human females don't require a male in order to have a menstrual cycle right?*  lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Moreover I once had a female student insist that the only time she could become pregnant was if she had intercourse while she was menstruating. On her "knowledge" of this "fact" she had been having unprotected sex at all times during her cycle other than during menstruation as her version of the rhythm method. She was pretty startled when I suggested that one of them might actually have a fertility problem (they were both in their 20s).


----------

